# Is/was the ever a Korean TKD Federation?



## YounWha (Dec 6, 2007)

I have someone stating that there was a Korean TKD Federation...true or false?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 6, 2007)

In what essence? I mean there are so many different organizations that have been to say a different NO, maybe a bit much.


Some where there might have been a group that called themself that. I know in my general area there are more than forty association.


----------



## YounWha (Dec 6, 2007)

I am clueless....

What was Lee, Chong Woo president of and during what period(s)?


----------



## mjd (Dec 7, 2007)

What cha mean dude


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you mean a Korean Taekwondo Federation, as in that is Proper Noun for the group? If so, probably... just as Master Stoker said, someone somewhere probably called themselves that.
If you mean any TKD federation that is Korean, I would think the Korean Taekwondo Association would be THE example of that....


----------



## YounWha (Dec 8, 2007)

I am reasearching a certificate stating it's from the "Korean Taekwondo Federation" - not idea why or how...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2007)

YounWha said:


> I am reasearching a certificate stating it's from the "Korean Taekwondo Federation" - not idea why or how...


 
I have check with alot of people I know and they have never heard of the KTF, they keep saying do you mean the KTA and I keep saying no. Are you sude it is KTF and if you ahve a copy of the certificate that you could send me by PM I would appreciate it and do some more digging for you.


----------



## YounWha (Dec 8, 2007)

I think I figured it out...biographer error I believe.


----------



## YoungMan (Dec 24, 2007)

No, there was never a Korean Tae Kwon Do Federation, unless someone created it to make money off gullible students.
The Kwans begat the KTA, which begat the WTF, begat the Kukkiwon.


----------

